# [Q]Fake Carrier



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

We have Fake Gps, is there such thing as fake carrier settings?
Ridiculous question i know..


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's the pic


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Isn't faking the carrier how MarketEnabler works? Try this http://code.google.com/p/market-enabler/


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> Isn't faking the carrier how MarketEnabler works? Try this http://code.google.c...market-enabler/


I ment like fake to a carrier of choice


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

EricErK said:


> I ment like fake to a carrier of choice


MarketEnabler does that.


----------

